# Is this annual/perennial rye?



## Sayn3ver

This light colored grass or grassy weed is popping up all over my reno. I had used a annual/italian/perrenial rye mix as erosion control back in may.

Most if not all died over the summer and the rest I glyphosated before reno back in September.

Is this young rye?

Concerned because neither side is shiney as I thought rye had a shiney side and a matte/dull side of their leaves.


----------



## cityofoaks

Looks kind of like annual rye to me. Does it have clasping auricles?

I certainly wouldn't be surprised to find it, there are always some seeds that sit dormant and pop up later, etc...


----------



## Sayn3ver

Assuming it is annual rye grass i would assume spring pre-emergent and the summer heat to take care of it? Or is it fall pre-emergent and summer heat?

Ill have to check the auricles tomorrow when i get home from work in the day light. My phone broke the other day and am waiting for a replacement. Therefore im reduced to lawnforuming it at night after everything else has been taken care of.


----------



## Green

That's almost certainly annual rye (or maybe Italian Rye)...because it looks like light green Tall Fescue. That's exactly what mine (which is annual, I'm pretty sure) looks like. Pull it out by hand when you have time. No rush. Just don't let it disperse seed next Spring. Not a big deal unless there's tons of it.


----------



## cityofoaks

Yes, use a preemergent in the spring, not for rye but for the nasty weeds like crabgrass that will really take over the yard.

A little rye hanging around is zero issue, it will die in the spring anyway when temps start to creep up. You probably will see a little rye over winter for the next several years.


----------



## ricartho

We might have the same issue.

Does your Reno look like this? This is my Reno, most of its is PRG with a little bit of Mazama KNG.

Have you applied anything?


----------



## g-man

It is not ryegrass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@ricartho That looks like it could be quack grass to me.


----------

